# Neelix last weekend



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is Neelix! Man is he getting big ! One one of the sheepskins I might add HA HA


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Adorable. I love the tail!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Me too!!! Too bad AKC frowns on it they want a docked tail ! 
So now if I wanted to show him I think i have to dock it. So I wonder what they do with the european imports any thoughts?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh my! He is too cute. It makes me want another puppy so bad. I just love the reds. All the colors are beautiful. He looks like he has a great coat.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Alicia Thanks so much He has a great thick curly coat We are so excited about that. You have reds too ? who is your Gracie and where is she from ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Me too!!! Too bad AKC frowns on it they want a docked tail !
> So now if I wanted to show him I think i have to dock it. So I wonder what they do with the european imports any thoughts?


I think some of the imports are still shown I could be wrong. I am not sure if they are docked.

I think this is why they offer Open dog class, since any imports could not be shown in bred in America class.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I dunno bout that ? The standard calls for a docked tail I was almost disquailified at a show once for having the wrong cut. I got Clay Cody as my jusdge and of course we knew each other from showing and he was able to get i lessened to simply judged But he with held the ribbon . so I would like to know for sure . I plan to import , and I will have to look into this .. I think I will call AKC


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Chest deep and moderately wide with well sprung ribs. (b) The loin is short, broad and muscular. (c) Tail straight, set on high and carried up, docked of sufficient length to insure a balanced outline. Major fault: set low, curled, or carried over the back


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Chest deep and moderately wide with well sprung ribs. (b) The loin is short, broad and muscular. (c) Tail straight, set on high and carried up, docked of sufficient length to insure a balanced outline. Major fault: set low, curled, or carried over the back


It does not say disqualification if tail is not docked. you just probably wont be doing a lot of winning lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Akc said that it was up to the judges discretion ? the poodle club of America sets the standard .


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I email two different folks at the poodle club so we shall see


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I know here in New Zealand, it also says the same as in your standard, but it means _*preferably*_ docked, but not necessary.
But judging by what I've heard about akc, you probably won't be doing a lot of winning with an undocked tail


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

that is what I am afraid of as well. No matter what she looks like


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am starting to understand the UKC draw ! Sad But if Akc keeps it up it makes you wonder ..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> I am starting to understand the UKC draw ! Sad But if Akc keeps it up it makes you wonder ..


Yeah but in UKC getting CH is like easy , no other poodles need to show up in order to win a CH. This is why I feel if you do UKC you need to Grand them. I know every area is different it just depends how many poodles show up in your area.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

this is what I have been told as well not very exciting really is it . No competition that is . I am thinking about going to phoenix for UKC next month. I am hoping we have some competition ? What say you desertreef? i am starting to like it I know it sounds weird but you have to owner handle you can do sporting clip . You can have long tails on and on


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie's breeder does not dock tails and she shows in AKC


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Vinnie's breeder does not dock tails and she shows in AKC


Really !!??? Can I have her name ? You can PM with it if you like I would like to talk with someone that has done this


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Her name is Karin Benker - Karbit Poodles: http://karbitpoodles.com/home.html (her email is on the website). All her puppies come with all their parts (tails and dewclaws) :biggrin: I LOVE LOVE LOVE having a poodle with a tail!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I will always remove the dews as they can really injure themselves in the field with them but I too am loving the tail. It is so expressive! He holds that tail up like a flag ! I have a girl that I left really long that is coming along nicely as well...i will post some puppy clip pics of her this weekend 
BTW I love her kleins !!! And thanks for the info I did email her !!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

We see way more injuries to "regular" nails than we do dewclaws - I think I have seen one or two actual dewclaw injuries in my 17 years at the clinic. On the other hand (or paw :biggrin we see broken nails quite a bit - not dews just regular nails. If you ever see close up photos of dogs coursing, doing agility, turning, etc... they use them to grip and turn.

Glad you emailed Karin - she is very nice and knows her stuff.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Makes sense . I had a Setter that constantly tore the nail on the dew. Everytime we took him camping or just out in the woods , the nail grew towards the leg and would bleed everytime I trimmed it . I hated them and vowed to never have them again .


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

not saying that you are wrong just btdt


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

that breeder has gorgeous toys xD
and let me tell you I am NOT a toy poodle fan xDD ((standard all the way for me)) 
but if I had one I'd want it to be as cute as hers ^_^


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> that breeder has gorgeous toys xD
> and let me tell you I am NOT a toy poodle fan xDD ((standard all the way for me))
> but if I had one I'd want it to be as cute as hers ^_^


All of her dogs look good and she is nice !


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the temperments on Karin's poodles - she truely wants her dogs to be healthy in mind a body. My next dog will come from Karin!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the lead she and I did have a tail converstaion . Sounds like it is not the best route but acceptable I never take the easy way so its a thinker


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Akc said that it was up to the judges discretion ? the poodle club of America sets the standard .


Here is what the contact from the poodle club said to me kind of encouraging. 


Hi Sheryl, By the time your dog arrives most judges will have already judged some natural tails so you should not have a problem but in some cases natural tails do not stand up well so you will just have to see how your puppy looks. Frankly for a number of years tails were corrected by terrier handlers before the dog was shown so I have never hung the decision on the tail. Joan P. Scott


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Sheryl, I don't find his tail to look all that long. I think he would be worth a go.
If we don't enter them, how are we going to get them accepted? 
Does it mean it can take quite a while to gather up the points? You betcha. 
Wish you would try a bit and see!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

This boy is going to Sweden in the spring .However the bitch that I am getting from Europe will have an undocked tail So this is where the concern comes in i have a girl that I left her tail very long . perhaps we will throw her out there and see.. 
I think that from What the AKC judge told me she does not let the tail disuade her. So I say it is worth a go.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> Sheryl, I don't find his tail to look all that long. I think he would be worth a go.
> If we don't enter them, how are we going to get them accepted?
> Does it mean it can take quite a while to gather up the points? You betcha.
> Wish you would try a bit and see!


I agree here are some pics of the tail I have been told by two breeders and a judge that he has a great tail set and carraige so we are excited about that !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so confused I thought neelix was an import not an export lol


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope Neelix was bred by me and is going to Sweden in the spring ! He is out of Lucy and Rojo . Nice huh  I am so excited about him !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Nope Neelix was bred by me and is going to Sweden in the spring ! He is out of Lucy and Rojo . Nice huh  I am so excited about him !


That is awesome ! I need to stop being lazy and get some new pics of Enzo. It just gets so dark early now I hate taking picture at night. I don't get off work until night time


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> That is awesome ! I need to stop being lazy and get some new pics of Enzo. It just gets so dark early now I hate taking picture at night. I don't get off work until night time


Yes you do need some new pics I love seeing the reds  HMMM I wonder why HA HA !!!!:doh:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Me too, more reds.
Where is going in Sweden, do they have a website. There are never to many poodle websites to look at lol


----------

